

Ask HN: What should be the content of wedontneedno.education? - drac89


======
dirktheman
I wouldn't use it for anything other than Pink Floyd-related things. I
wouldn't trust an educational website with this domain... For a PF
lyrics/music repository it would be cool though.

------
tbirdz
It could be a good domain for a blog critiquing elements of the modern
education system, perhaps with some novel suggestions for improvement. Of
course to really stand out it should be properly researched enough to have
some evidence, instead of just making sensationalized claims with no backing.

~~~
cad
I guess you mean putting some backing data but without making it too
complicated, in an easy-to-understand way. A short and simple but informative
page with infographics and everything.

------
idagli
[http://wedontneedno.education](http://wedontneedno.education)

